# Dollar store OPKs



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I just picked up a stash of dollar tree OPKs and HPTs. Brand is New Choice.

Quote:

Reading results:
LH Surge: Two Pink Lines will appear. You should ovulate within the next 24 to 36 hours. (Intensity of lines may vary)

No LH Surge: One Pink Line will appear at the C
It says nothing about the test line needing to be as dark or darker than the control, which I thought was the rule for all OPKs? Is this brand potentially different, or did the manufacturers make a terrible mistake in the instructions?

I just tested and got a very faint, but definitely pink/not evap/appeared within 3 minutes line. Had I not actually read the instructions on the box, I would have tossed it as negative immediately. But now, of course, I have no idea what to believe!

I have yet to have PPAF (ds is 16.5 months, I got pregnant without AF when dd was 18 months) but I've been feeling a lot of mittleshmerz. Not TTC, but not actively preventing. We'll take a baby happily, but we're not going looking. Anyway, I'm just paying close attention to fertility because I expect my ovaries to wake up and get back on the job any day now, and I don't want to be caught completely off guard when that happens!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I use those tests too and from everything I've gathered, if you get a line it's positive. The line might get at least as dark as the first line if you catch the surge properly (at least when I've used them). They actually do seem to work differently than the standard cheapie tests.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Iiiinteresting.. Wow. See, last time this happened, and I got a positive ovulation test, I kinda laughed and said "haha, yeah RIIIGHT!" and forgot all about it until I dreamt I got a bfp, got out of bed and went straight to the bathroom to see if I'd had a prophetic dream (I had) It does kind of go against my instincts to take that faint sissy line seriously though! I guess I'll know in about 2 weeks







I can be happy whichever way this goes. I'll be happy with a baby, and I'll be happy to see AF again after all these years.


----------

